
Show HN: Fenêtre – Picture-in-picture for your mac - NeekGerd
https://xn--fent-ipa.re
======
scrumper
I'm being a bit stupid, sorry. I don't get it. What is it? A remote desktop
thing? Or does it pretend to be a second monitor in a window (which is pretty
clever so nice work).

EDIT: or I can plug another Mac in?

I'm confused by that bit about not alt-tabbing between video of a tutorial and
your editor. I can do that now, using, you know, the window manager that's
built into the OS. That's why I'm a bit lost, sorry.

~~~
YoannMoinet
It lets you load a webpage/picture/video/file in a floating window that will
always stay on top.

So if you're working in your editor full screen, you can keep this floating
window on top. And keep most of your screen's real estate.

I hope this answer your questions.

[HIJACKING COMMENT]

HN has blocked me from commenting too much, but I wanted to share some promo
codes !

\--- My initial message that I can't post anymore ---

I'm Yoann Moinet, I've developed Fenêtre.

Thank you so much for all your valuable feedbacks, I love it.

I've worked on it with my friend Max William Neilson, who took care of the
designs.

We also are on Product Hunt
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/fenetre](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/fenetre)

To repeat what I answered to other questions.

\- Windows is coming.

\- I'll have a look for *nix.

\- Will fix mobile as soon as I have some time.

\- I choose the domain name, and I love it. But it gave us a hard time in
multiple places, because special chars are not handle well everywhere!

\- Similar to Helium indeed (I love it too) but with a different feature set.

Here are some promo codes for you.

H774F7MYTMTY

97PL69RMMX47

FF9WTPXK7KKJ

7H6Y69F4FJNN

HRHFM9LJF4X6

HLTYRXX3MLFE

P64ERPPTRYWY

PPMKWHR99KAF

47ET7J94WLWP

L9TY7K339LHK

~~~
2-m3m3n70
What are the codes for?

------
hhsnopek
I currently use [http://heliumfloats.com](http://heliumfloats.com) which
appears to be exactly this, albeit Helium is free. What are the benefits to
this over Helium?

~~~
YoannMoinet
I was actually using Helium for a long time. It is a awesome app as well,
offering a different set of features IMHO.

A sneak peak of features offered by Fenêtre.

\- Browser extension

\- Code highlight

\- Markdown Viewer

\- Click-through and See-through as well as opacity control (Helium has
opacity too)

\- Lots of settings to control defaults behaviors.

\- Mute window

\- Clipboard access

\- Customizable hotkeys

\- Polished experience for some website (Youtube, Vimeo, Twitch, Github to
name a few...)

\- Access to recent opened items

\- Local files support (video, image, text files...)

\- Collapsed view

Hope you'll give it a shot !

~~~
j_s
It's worth at least the "on sale" $5 (compared to Helium's 125 open issues) if
that encourages you to slog along with customer support and to fix the
inevitable OS-level breaking changes.

------
stefco_
Just bought it and am trying it out. Where are the instructions, though? I
have no idea how to move the window around or activate the pass-through
feature, and it is unclear where the settings are. I had to kill the window by
bringing up activity monitor!

If you do have an instructional page, please put it somewhere highly visible
on your website! I couldn't find it after a bit of scrolling. It might be
there, but it should be obvious!

------
Waterluvian
Please just load the whole damn page. I hate scrolling down, watching stuff
appear much too late for me to realise I've reached where content is.

This page really didn't work at all on mobile.

~~~
YoannMoinet
Thanks for the heads up on mobile, I will update it ASAP!

~~~
xelxebar
FWIW, the page (slowly) loads a few pictures and no content with JavaScript
disabled. I just immediately close pages that do this.

------
kossmoboleat
Although I see the appeal I feel that any more distraction is exactly the
opposite of what I want. Maybe I see this way to serious but I would be
tempted to use this all the time and I'd assume I'd work much worse.

------
borne0
While somewhat on the subject of window utilities: Is there a program that
lets you make say a virtual desktop, then draw a box around a section that you
can then take to your real desktop?

It would be handy to have for programs that are overly buttony and ribbony
that you know well enough to navigate keyboard only (or that you use only for
a specific subset of commands) which take up far too much screen real estate.

~~~
memco
Have you looked into the zoom feature in System Preferences > Accessibility >
Zoom? You can't draw a box, but you can zoom in and cut down on the clutter
you see to an area the same shape as your monitor. I use it all the time
because of my vision, but it has the side effect of enabling a distraction
free mode of sorts in lots of programs.

~~~
borne0
I just checked it out, not really what I'm looking for. but thanks

------
apk-d
Windows user here - looks pretty neat. I googled around and it appears MS is
working on something similar for Windows 10, but I'm not sure if it's going to
land as a feature available to power users or rather app developers. For now
I'm sticking to my ghetto AutoHotkey make-always-on-top script.

Also, that Unicode domain name looks sweet.

~~~
YoannMoinet
Thanks mate !

I'm actually working on the windows version. It's not that far, but it needs
way more infrastructure, especially for the licence system. As the Mac
AppStore has all this built in.

~~~
apk-d
Great to hear - I'll be checking it out.

------
blaze33
On Ubuntu there's an "always on top" option for all windows (right click the
window's top bar), granted you don't get the click/see through features and
other niceties but it served me well when I had the TV on my desktop.

~~~
Bromskloss
I don't know if it's a default setting or if I have set it up in Compiz
Config, but I can adjust the opacity of any window by holding Alt and
scrolling.

------
jtnegrotto
I'm really enjoying this so far. Using it to keep our app's dashboard floating
in the corner to keep an eye on it. My biggest want right now is support for
right clicking / keyboard shortcuts in the opened browser pages. Had to
manually type out my randomly-generated, 26-character password since I
couldn't just copy and paste from 1password. That said, this is great. Well
worth the purchase.

------
simlevesque
I sent the link to my whole team. Bien joué ! J'aimerais bien l'utiliser mais
je suis sur Ubuntu.

~~~
Bromskloss
Can't you already do this in Ubuntu, or have I missed something it does?

------
madavidj
Nice product! It might be a bit of a hard brand-word to pronounce and
communicate... But who knows, maybe you'll do as well as LaCroix did for
pamplemousse ;)

------
Tankenstein
Quite a cool product, and i'd like to commend you on your landing page. Looks
cool and conveys all the information i'm looking for.

~~~
wingerlang
To balance feedback out, I've got no idea what it supports after reading the
website. It can load websites, sure. But it also mentions e.g. games, does it
mean it can play web-games or can I add any kind of app as a floating window?
It's not clear at all IMO.

------
tmwed
this is already available for free through safari. nevertheless, good luck
with your product. :)

~~~
kossmoboleat
Yeah, that's what I thought. What's the difference between these?

------
rokhayakebe
Bought. Nice.

Issue: Not allowing to resize window on YT link.

Edit: Actually it works now. Apologies.

------
undershirt
play.hbonow.com does not load in it because I think it's using a mobile user
agent, which hbonow seems to not want to support

~~~
YoannMoinet
It is indeed using a mobile user agent.

I have plans to rework this, and let the user switch between the two modes.

Right now, it's possible to deactivate it in the settings of the Pro app.

~~~
led
Can't seem to find anywhere to report bugs other than Twitter or here. Have
you got a support email address/form/issue tracker users can access?

~~~
YoannMoinet
You can use support[at]fenêt.re if needed.

I'll change the 'Contact' link at the bottom of the webpage to reflect that.

------
nikivi
Is it possible to increase playback speed?

------
0xbear
I wish I knew how to “watch Netflix while working”.

------
Cenk
Love the slogan

------
stevage
Am I missing something, or is all of this marketing and fanciness entirely
about an "always on top" feature?

